# Log COMING OFF AFTER 5 YEARS



## caedus (Oct 17, 2016)

Did 5000 iu 1 week after last shot of T. 2 weeks later did blood work, results in today, all normal except test is at (89) 3 and a half weeks after last shot. Low as fuck, but still getting wooden and fucking like a champ. LH and FSH at .01 or less....

This week will mark the month mark, I'm taking 50mg of clomid 3x a week for 6 weeks. I will continue to post on this log for the next 6 months. I have not lost any strength in the gym yet, in fact last week I felt stronger...weird?

Had severe nut pain for 2 weeks, right nut a bit swollen. Nut pain gone today...lol. seems to flare up after sex...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 17, 2016)

Subbed, Hope everything goes well bro.


----------



## caedus (Oct 17, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> Subbed, Hope everything goes well bro.


Nutt pain is off and on...sucks. I'll wait it out a month or so before I go to a doctor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 17, 2016)

caedus said:


> Nutt pain is off and on...sucks. I'll wait it out a month or so before I go to a doctor.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


That can't be good.. Maybe they've been off line for so long it's gonna hurt when they come back on, haha.


----------



## caedus (Oct 17, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> That can't be good.. Maybe they've been off line for so long it's gonna hurt when they come back on, haha.


Indeed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Oct 19, 2016)

Low energy. Zero desire to lift. But I'm going anyway. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Oct 20, 2016)

Fuck it I PINNED

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SWOLDIER_1 (Oct 20, 2016)

caedus said:


> Fuck it I PINNED
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



You pinned what?

So you were in for 5 years straight. I assume blasting and cruising. 

You have only been off 3 weeks?  Not really long enough to feel shitty yet but you are close. 

Why only taking clomid. Why not a true pct clomid nolva aromasin hcg?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Oct 21, 2016)

SWOLDIER_1 said:


> You pinned what?
> 
> So you were in for 5 years straight. I assume blasting and cruising.
> 
> ...


Was off damn near a month. Balls were killing me. I was about to get on my full-blown PCT but after doing much research I realized that my best-case scenario is returning to the low normal that I was at before I started and when I was checked 6 years ago I was at 150 so I think I'll just stay on the protocol... I will just die in the diet in an emphasize on cardio for a while and drop the weight I want to lose

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## caedus (Oct 21, 2016)

SWOLDIER_1 said:


> You pinned what?
> 
> So you were in for 5 years straight. I assume blasting and cruising.
> 
> ...


Pinned a cc of T. Gonna get back on 2.5 cc a week for a while and yeah...gonna blast and cruise through my forties and just replace after that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## SWOLDIER_1 (Oct 21, 2016)

caedus said:


> Pinned a cc of T. Gonna get back on 2.5 cc a week for a while and yeah...gonna blast and cruise through my forties and just replace after that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Thats what i do. Blast and cruise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2016)

caedus said:


> Pinned a cc of T. Gonna get back on 2.5 cc a week for a while and yeah...gonna blast and cruise through my forties and just replace after that.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



Yes. What were you thing???? 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## caedus (Oct 27, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yes. What were you thing????
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


What was I thing????

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2016)

caedus said:


> What was I thing????
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk



I've got no idea what I was saying either


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## caedus (Oct 27, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I've got no idea what I was saying either
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


Lol I feel great back on the JUICE.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenbologna (Dec 7, 2016)

I've been on for about 9 months straight. Up until this long blast/cruise cycle I've always PCT'd. I'm not sure I'm gonna be coming off.


----------

